

AirBnB lost half of the traffic in 5 months - dennisgorelik
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/airbnb.com/

======
nathanblec
Two points: (1) this is U.S. traffic only --- more than half of our traffic is
international (2) the slump corresponds with the seasonality of U.S.
travelers; compare with vrbo.com for a similar example.

------
proofpeer_com
It's about travelling and therefore going to be highly seasonal. You need to
see data from a couple of years to really see a trend.

~~~
mrgordon
Yeah, people were booking for the holidays ahead of time during the summer.
The holidays are peak time for Airbnb and other travel companies so I'm not
sure what the original poster thinks this shows exactly. Certainly people
weren't traveling less in December!

------
picasso81
So did Kayak and every other travel site.

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/kayak.com/>
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/expedia.com/>

It's seasonality and it happens every year.

------
bigiain
I can't see the graphs in the article (on the iPad in a cafe), but I wonder
how closely the traffic slump correlates with the bad press they got late last
year over the girl who's apartment was trashed?

